# Tea tonight



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2014)

Tea tonight, is a sort of bubble and squeak with a couple of venison sausages I had in the freezer. How about the rest of you?


----------



## Annette (Apr 17, 2014)

Veg curry from a batch I made a couple of weeks ago, with naan bread.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 17, 2014)

Beef and tomato stew with rice


----------



## AJLang (Apr 17, 2014)

My version of Caesar salad which has lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, chopped bacon, home made gluten free croutons, boiled eggs, Parmesan and Caesar dressing


----------



## Copepod (Apr 17, 2014)

Using up rest of packet of reduced price low fat sausages bought yesterday, end of a pack of mushrooms, along with rest of a packet of fresh pasta, some fresh sugar snap peas and pesto.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 17, 2014)

Pasta and bacon / veg. Looking fwd to hubby getting home and cooking up a storm tomow night! I'm not the best cook.


----------



## Lurch (Apr 17, 2014)

Grilled bacon chopped over steamed broccoli, sprouts, carrots and peas with EVOO.  Normally add some salad beans but need to soak another batch.


----------



## Bloden (Apr 17, 2014)

Lurch said:


> Grilled bacon chopped over steamed broccoli, sprouts, carrots and peas with EVOO.  Normally add some salad beans but need to soak another batch.



What's EVOO, Lurch?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2014)

Bloden said:


> What's EVOO, Lurch?



Extra Virgin Olive Oil, I think.


----------



## am64 (Apr 17, 2014)

Fresh crab and brown estuary shrimps ...yumm hubby re found a wholesalers who has a public shop ....hey we now have a freezer full of fish !


----------



## Pete H (Apr 17, 2014)

Breast of lamb roasted jacket potato and kidney beans and carrots, ( after cooking take bone out and fat off ) the meat is so sweet


----------



## trophywench (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd love that but husband would throw up whilst I was cooking it! - he hates the smell and taste of 'sweet' lamb unfortunately! and jacket spuds don't like my BG.  Which is a PITA cos I like em.

Steak with oven chips, dry-ish fried mushrooms and tomato with Chantonnay carrots and green beans steamed, then tossed in butter,

It was scrummy!

(And it was a no carbs in anything day - of which there are but two every year .... )


----------



## Steff (Apr 17, 2014)

Had something I made at work which was sautéed chicken, was yummy.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 17, 2014)

A couple of slices of gluten free fruit loaf.


----------



## bev (Apr 18, 2014)

Veal chops/chicken breast with pancetta and pea puree/spicy lamb/fresh faggots/rump steak with creamy pepper sauce/minced lamb/pak choi.........I went to our new waitrose and got lots of cheap end of day bargains! The bill came to £20 and the original price for it all was £174!!!!!!!Obviously we wont be eating it all - but cooking it all in a sort of meatloaf and eating cold over the next few daysBev

p.s. Forgot to add a huge slab of beef covered in mustard/horseradish and organic chicken breasts that originally cost £12 for 4!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2014)

Bargain, bev!  I had a 'couldn't-be-bothered' end of day lasagne and chips and a couple of penguins. Quite carby (almost totally ) Seem to have got the insulin right though


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 18, 2014)

Roast pork with some roast potatoes and veggies, lovely


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 18, 2014)

I saved my carb allowance for tea tonight and had a steak and ale pie (my neighbour made for me) in lovely flaky pastry with that wonderful soggy, gravy-soaked bit on the bottom, and mushy peas, and grilled mushrooms, and sweet potato fries. Yum.

I wish we had a Waitrose here Bev, sounds like you got some real bargains.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 30, 2014)

Chicken Stir Fry with no Noodles.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Chicken Stir Fry with no Noodles.



No fish Hobie?


----------



## KateR (Apr 30, 2014)

Chilli con Carne with a small portion of rice.


----------



## AlisonM (May 1, 2014)

Something simple tonight, cauli and cheese followed by fresh blackberries and some of my own yoghurt. I've had a big mug of Options too as we're back to mid winter here.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2014)

A cheese, tomato and onion omelette, slurp!


----------



## Copepod (May 1, 2014)

Fresh mussels (with a bit of red wine to make sauce, as didn't have any white wine), satsumas and choux buns - that's what was on offer at Morrissons tonight and / or needed to be eaten up, when I went to fill up with petrol ahead of weekend race.


----------



## AJLang (May 7, 2014)

Gluten free fajitas with steak strips, peppers and onion topped with grated cheddar and sour cream


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 7, 2014)

Aa Aberdeen Angus steak beefburger(from the butcher,Pete!) with couscous, red peppers and maybe some sweetcorn ! Husband left it ready for me, sweet ! Gruel tom !


----------



## Flower (May 7, 2014)

Cheese and mushroom omelette with little gem lettuce, chunk of left over Easter egg for pudding washed down with lashings of diet ginger beer, my new favourite drink. Yum


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2014)

Lamb stew for me tonight, no spuds of course. Frozen blackberry yoghurt for pud and my tea supply has been replenished.


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2014)

Am 64 can I pop around for "T"   pretty please ??


----------



## AlisonM (May 12, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Am 64 can I pop around for "T"   pretty please ??



It will be an adventure if you come here. My usual good samaritan has pootled off to Berlin for a week and one of the other neighbours has stepped in. He's Indonesian, by way of New South Wales (his missus is from just round the corner and born two houses up from me) so it could be a surprise. Haggis Goreng maybe?


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 12, 2014)

Noodles, I can't cook


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Am 64 can I pop around for "T"   pretty please ??



Well its homemade kofti from left over lamb and guacamole and salad in wrap ...
Havent had any shrimps since the last fest but did have fresh crab on friday and crab soup on saturday  ....ohhhh I do eat well


----------



## HERE TINTIN (May 12, 2014)

am64 said:


> Well its homemade kofti from left over lamb and guacamole and salad in wrap ...
> Havent had any shrimps since the last fest but did have fresh crab on friday and crab soup on saturday  ....ohhhh I do eat well



Honestly !, I don't think you live in the woods, more like in the sea, can I come to yours for tea?


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2014)

Hahaa tintin ....defo in the woods ....its just only recently my hubby rediscovered a fish wholesalers some 15miles away that has a shop attached. When he was a boy this company used to have eel stalls so he googled them and found them still trading . Alot of it is frozen but the crabs are fresh and HUGE ...yummy yum !


----------



## robert@fm (May 12, 2014)

For lunch the other day I tried sea bream from The Saucy Fish Co., lightly shallow-fried in olive oil, and served with orange and fennel sauce on a bed of salad.

It was delicious, and took 5 minutes, but tonight or tomorrow I'm going to try it again, only this time put the fish and sauce into the flat box I bought as a microwave fish-kettle, and nuke it. Should only take 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## AlisonM (May 12, 2014)

Mystery solved. It was Moroccan chicken with a lovely couscous salad. Scrumptious.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 12, 2014)

Grey mullet was on the menu the other day after being caught that morning off of the Cornish coast.


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2014)

Salad of reduced price tomatoes from last week, lettuce from food bank (given to volunteers as no clients wanted it, and it wouldn't last 2 days until next session), dash of salad dressing, reduced price noodles and oyster sauce from yesterday's almost closing time trip to supermarket, and a venison burger (got 5 burgers for £5 at food festival on Sat). Now pleasantly full.


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2014)

I was once on holiday in Cyprus & a friend of my mates asked us to olive pick for him. It came to dinner time & guy who we doing the olives for asked what we would like for dinner.  Fish !  His girlfriend was from Sri Lankan & she went down the local fish shop & got some Night Perch from somewhere in Africa (3000 mile away). She did them in a curry like liquid.                                  Ask me if they where NICE


----------

